# Problem mit IE und Benutzerrechten?



## mastaghandi (19. Okt 2010)

hi leute, 

ihr seid meine letzte hoffnung.. vorab mal zur info, ich kenn mich mit java absolut überhaupt nixi aus.. ich bin eigentlich terminalserver administrator.. 

naja nun zur geschichte, wir verwenden lotus domino und mein chef hat darüber eine anwendung programmiert welche eine art navigations menü anzeigen sollte...

wenn ich die anwendung über den firefox aufmache funktioniert alles einwandfrei..allerdings verwenden wir den nicht.

im IE tritt das problem auf, welches mich jetzt schon seit über eine woche madert... im IE, wird die navigation einmal angezeigt und einmal nicht, total unterschiedlich, AUSSER ich habe domain admin rechte, dann zeigt er mir die navigation IMMER an, so wies eigentlich sein sollte.

über die java systemsteuerung hab ich das debugging aufgedreht, und da bekomme ich folgende meldung wenn ich als user auf die seite gehe:

liveconnect: JS-Methode wird gestartet: document
liveconnect: JS-Methode wird gestartet: URL
basic: ClassLoader wird referenziert: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@bfbdb0, refcount=1
basic: Fortschritts-Listener hinzugefügt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter$GrayBoxProgressListener@df6ccd
basic: Applet wird geladen...
basic: Applet wird initialisiert...
basic: Applet wird gestartet...
basic: completed perf rollup
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/domjava/nvapplet.jar mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von socket://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042 mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Ressource herunterladen: http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/domjava/nvapplet.jar
	Content-Length: 127.632
	Content-Encoding: null
security: Blacklist-Revocation-Check ist aktiviert.
security: Zertifizierungsstellen-Stammzertifikate werden geladen aus C:\PROGRA~2\Java\jre6\lib\security\cacerts
security: Zertifizierungsstellen-Stammzertifikate wurden geladen aus C:\PROGRA~2\Java\jre6\lib\security\cacerts
security: Bereitstellungszertifikate werden geladen aus C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\rpauly\Anwendungsdaten\Sun\Java\Deployment\security\trusted.certs
security: Bereitstellungszertifikate wurden geladen aus C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\rpauly\Anwendungsdaten\Sun\Java\Deployment\security\trusted.certs
security: Zertifikate werden aus Bereitstellungssitzungs-Zertifikatspeicher geladen
security: Zertifikate wurden aus Bereitstellungssitzungs-Zertifikatspeicher geladen
security: Zertifikate werden aus Internet Explorer ROOT-Zertifikatspeicher geladen
security: Zertifikate wurden aus Internet Explorer ROOT-Zertifikatspeicher geladen
security: Zertifikate werden aus Internet Explorer TrustedPublisher-Zertifikatspeicher geladen
security: Zertifikate wurden aus Internet Explorer TrustedPublisher-Zertifikatspeicher geladen
security: Zertifikatskette mithilfe von CertPath-API prüfen
security: Zertifikatssammlung aus ZA-Stamm-Zertifikatsspeicher abrufen
security: Zertifikatssammlung aus ZA-Stamm-Zertifikatsspeicher abrufen
security: Zeitstempelinformationen verfügbar
security: Das Zertifikat ist nicht abgelaufen; Zeitstempelinformationen müssen nicht überprüft werden
security: Zuständigkeitslistendatei nicht gefunden
security: CRL-Unterstützung ist deaktiviert.
security: OCSP-Unterstützung ist deaktiviert.
security: Diese End Entity-Überprüfung mit OCSP ist deaktiviert.
security: Prüfen, ob Zertifikat im Zertifikatsspeicher Deployment denied ist
security: Zertifikat wird im permanenten Bereitstellungszertifikatspeicher gesucht
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/domjava/view_de.properties mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/...f/B22A5C6639E1391EC125740B003C3307?ReadDesign mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/icons/expand.gif mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/icons/collapse.gif mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/icons/trash.gif mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von socket://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042 mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/icons/vwicn082.gif mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/...vigate=15&Count=40&SkipNavigate=0&SkipCount=0 mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
basic: Applet wird angehalten...
basic: Fortschritts-Listener entfernt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter$GrayBoxProgressListener@df6ccd
basic: Applet wird zerstört...
basic: Applet wird verworfen...
basic: Applet-Thread wird beigetreten...
basic: Applet-Thread wurde beigetreten...
basic: Informationen werden gesucht...
basic: ClassLoader wird freigegeben: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@bfbdb0, refcount=0
basic: ClassLoader wird im Cache abgelegt: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@bfbdb0
basic: Aktuelle Größe des ClassLoader-Cache: 1
basic: Fertig...
basic: Applet wird beendet...
liveconnect: JS-Methode wird gestartet: document
liveconnect: JS-Methode wird gestartet: URL
basic: ClassLoader wird referenziert: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@bfbdb0, refcount=1
basic: Fortschritts-Listener hinzugefügt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter$GrayBoxProgressListener@1428ea
basic: Applet wird geladen...
basic: Applet wird initialisiert...
basic: Applet wird gestartet...
basic: completed perf rollup
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-3" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at lotus.notes.apps.viewpanel.ViewPanel.init(Unknown Source)
	at lotus.notes.apps.viewpanel.ViewPanel.resize(Unknown Source)
	at lotus.notes.apps.viewapplet.ViewApplet.reshape(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.setBounds(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.resize(Unknown Source)
	at java.applet.Applet.resize(Unknown Source)
	at java.applet.Applet.resize(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.setSize(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer$AppletEventListener.appletStateChanged(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.dispatchAppletEvent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel$8.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/domjava/view_de.properties mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von socket://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042 mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/...f/B22A5C6639E1391EC125740B003C3307?ReadDesign mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://ausstattungsrichtlinie:8042/...vigate=15&Count=40&SkipNavigate=0&SkipCount=0 mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt


das ist auch der grund warum ich hier in dieses AWT forum poste.. 

habt ihr irgend eine idee für mich vielleicht? was ich noch versuchen könnte?
ich habe auf diese *.nsf datei auch schon den usern ändern rechte gegeben, leider auch ohne erfolg.. ich seh mich da irgendwie absolut nicht mehr raus.. 

danke schonmal fürs durchlesen!
lg


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Okt 2010)

[c]Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-3" java.lang.NullPointerException[/c]

Das ganze schmeist eine NPE. Das Objekt scheint sich auf die GUI zu beziehen, welche dann wohl nicht fertig gezeichnet wird. Was hier fehlerhaft ist, lässt sich ohne Sourcecode schwer sagen. Vllt legst du deinem Chef mal den Abschnitt:

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-3" java.lang.NullPointerException
at lotus.notes.apps.viewpanel.ViewPanel.init(Unknown Source)
at lotus.notes.apps.viewpanel.ViewPanel.resize(Unknown Source)
at lotus.notes.apps.viewapplet.ViewApplet.reshape(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.setBounds(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.resize(Unknown Source)
at java.applet.Applet.resize(Unknown Source)
at java.applet.Applet.resize(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.setSize(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer$AppletEventListener.appletStateChanged(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.dispatchAppletEvent(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel$8.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

vor. Dann kann er das ggf. im Source nachvollziehen.


----------



## a0027301 (19. Okt 2010)

at lotus.notes.apps.viewpanel.ViewPanel.init(Unknown Source)

Würde mal den Chef fragen, was er da gemacht hat


----------



## mastaghandi (19. Okt 2010)

hey leute,

ihr seid SUPER!! 

ich werd das gleich mal angehen, bin mal gespannt was da zurück kommt.. ! ich meld mich auf jeden fall.. vielen dank mal derweilen!!!!


----------

